# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  [الحكم رقم 593 - لسنة 2009 - تاريخ الجلسة 23 / 11 / 2009 ] جرائم إلكترونية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*بإسم الشعب
محكمة القاهرة الاقتصادية
الدائرة الثالثة جنح اقتصادي
حكم
بجلسة الجنح والمخالفات المنعقدة بسراي المحكمة يوم الاثنين الموافق 23/11/2009
برئاسة السيد الأستاذ/ أحمد الغريب شبل		رئيس المحكمة
وعضوية الأستاذ/ خالد شوقي عاشور		       رئيس محكمة
وعضوية الأستاذ/ محمد سمير فودة	                   رئيس محكمة
وعضوية الأستاذ/ محمد محب	                          وكيل النيابة
وبحضور السيد/ أحمد نجاح	                           أمين السر
صدر الحكم الآتي
"في الجنحة رقم 593 لسنة 2009 جنح اقتصادي القاهرة"

--- المحكمة ---
*بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة والمداولة قانونا:
ومن حيث أن النيابة العامة اتهمت المدعو/ ......، ........ بأنه في يوم 23/4/2008، بدائرة قسم شرطة منشأة ناصر.
اشتركا بطريق التحريض والمساعدة على مضايقة وإزعاج المجني عليه ..... بأن أمد المتهم الأول المتهم الثاني برقم الهاتف المحمول المملوك للمجني عليه سالف الذكر وحرضه على إسناد العبارات والألفاظ التي تحتوي على التهديد.
وطلبت معاقبته بالمواد. 1، 5/4، 6، 13/7، 70، 76 من القانون رقم 10 سنة 2003 بشأن تنظيم مرفق الاتصالات والمواد 40/ أولاً، ثالثاً، 306، 8308، من قانون العقوبات
وذلك استناداً إلى ما جاء بمحضر الضبط المؤرخ 13/5/2008 والمحرر بمعرفة عقيد/ ....
وورد رفق المحضر محضر فحص فني وارد من وزارة الداخلية الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق إدارة مكافحة جرائم الحاسبات وشبكة المعلومات قسم المساعدات الفنية أثبت فيه صحة ما ورد بأقوال الشاكي وأن المشكو في حقه قد قام بإنشاء حساب على موقع ...... من خلال عنوان بريد إلكتروني قام من خلاله بإرسال رسائل للتليفون المحمول الخاص بالشاكي وبتاريخ 29/9/2008 بناء على شكوى المدعو/ ..... المحامي وكيلا خاصا عن المدعو .... المحامي وكيلا خاصا عن المدعو/ ...... تم استدعاء الشاكي لمواجهته بما أثبته الفحص الفني وأقوال المدعوة/ ...... المديرة المسئولة عن مقهى إنترنت (........) والذي أثبت الفحص الفني ارتكاب الواقعة محل الأوراق من خلاله وقد أجاب بأن كل ما جاء بالفحص الفني وأقوال المدعوة/ ..... لأن الكشف الذي قدمته المديرة المسئولة عن مقهى الإنترنت يثبت أن هناك شخص كان متواجد بالمقهى ساعة وتاريخ ارتكاب الواقعة وهذا الشخص بيننا وبينه خلافات.
وحيث أحيلت الدعوى لنظرها أمام هذه المحكمة وقيدت بالرقم الماثل وتدولت بجلسات المرافعة إلا أنه لم يحضر أيا من المتهمان أيا من جلسات المرافعة والمحكمة قررت حجز الدعوى للحكم بجلسة اليوم.
وحيث أن المحكمة تشير بداءة إلى أنه من المقرر ووفقاً للمادة 308 الفقرة الأولى منها من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن للمحكمة أن تغير في حكمها الوصف القانوني للفعل المسند للمتهم ولها تعديل التهمة ....).
وحيث أن المحكمة ترى تعديل القيد والوصف على النحو التالي جنحة بالمواد 70، 76 من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 2003 الخاص بإصدار قانون تنظيم الاتصالات وبالمواد 40/ بندين أولاً وثالثاً 43، 306، 308 مكررا/ 2 من قانون العقوبات.
ضد 1- .......، 2- ...............،
لأنهما في يوم 23/4/2008 بدائرة قسم شرطة منشأة ناصر - محافظة القاهرة اشتركا بطريقي التحريض والمساعدة على تعمد سب ومضايقة وإزعاج المجني عليه/ .......... بأن أمد المتهم الأول المتهم الثاني برقم الهاتف المحمول رقم ..... والمملوك للمجني عليه سالف الذكر وحرضه على إسناد العبارات والألفاظ المبينة بالأوراق وهي "......" وهو ما يعتبر سباً لا يشتمل على إسناد واقعة معينة بل يتضمن خدشاً للشرف والاعتبار وقد تم ذلك عن طريق التليفون وعبر الاتصال بموقع "..... " على شبكة المعلومات الدولية – الإنترنت" وقد تمت هذه الجريمة بناء على ذلك التحريض وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالأوراق. وهو ما تعدل المحكمة القيد والوصف على هذا النحو دون حاجة لتنبيه المتهمان لهذا التعديل حيث لا يتضمن إضافة اتهام آخر وإنما هو تصحيح للمواد والوصف المنطبق كما لم يتضمن أي تشديد في العقوبة.
وحيث أنه عن موضوع الدعوى فإن المحكمة إذ تمهد لقضائها بما هو من المقرر وفقاً لقضاء النقض أنه "للمحكمة أن تأخذ بما تطمئن إليه من عناصر الإثبات ولو كان ذلك من محاضر جمع الاستدلالات التي يجريها مأمورو الضبطية القضائية أو مساعدوهم ما دامت مطروحة للبحث أمامها بالجلسة.
(الطعن رقم 1606 سنة 21 ق، جلسة 19/2/1952)
كما أنه من المقرر وفقاً لقضاء ذات المحكمة أنه "العبرة في المحاكمة الجنائية باقتناع القاضي بناء على التحقيقات التي تتم في الدعوى بإدانة المتهم أو ببراءته فلا يصح مطالبة القاضي بالأخذ بدليل دون دليل، أو بالتقيد في تكوين عقيدته بالأحكام المقررة بالقانون لإثبات الحقوق والتخالص منها في المواد المدنية والتجارية - فمتى اقتنع القاضي - من الأدلة المطروحة أمامه – بأن المتهم ارتكب الجريمة المرفوعة بها الدعوى عليه، وجب عليه أن يدينه وينزل به العقاب بمعنى أن يكون في حل من عدم الأخذ بدليل النفي به ولو تضمنته ورقة رسمية – ما دام هذا الدليل غير مقطوع بصحته، ويصح في العقل أن يكون مخالفاً للحقيقة.
(الطعن رقم 460 لسنة 29 مكتب فني 10 صفحة رقم 512 – جلسة 28/4/1959)
كما أنه من المقرر أنه "العبرة في المحاكمة الجنائية هي باقتناع القاضي بناء على ما يجريه من تحقيق في الدعوى ومن كافة عناصرها المعروضة على بساط البحث فلا يصح مطالبته بالأخذ بدليل معين، إذ جعل القانون من سلطته أن يزن قوة الإثبات وأن يأخذ من أي بينة أو قرينة يرتاح إليها دليل لحكمه إلا إذا قيده القانون بدليل معين ينص عليه.
(الطعن رقم 1127 لسنة 40 مكتب فني 21 صفحة رقم 1250 جلسة 27/12/ 1970)
ولما كان ما تقدم وبالبناء عليه وكان الثابت للمحكمة من واقع مطالعتها لأوراق الدعوى ومستنداتها أن التهمة ثابتة قبل المتهمان وذلك من واقع مطالعتها لمحضر الضبط من بلاغ المجني عليه والذي تأكد من واقع محضر الفحص الفني الصادر من الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق إدارة مكافحة جرائم الحاسبات وشبكات المعلومات قسم المساعدة الفنية وزارة الداخلية والذي ثبت من خلاله:
1. صحة ما ورد بأقوال الشاكي من ورود رسالة قصيرة (sms) على التليفون المحمول الخاص بموكله من موقع .... تحتوي على عبارات سب وقذف وتهديد لأنجاله.
2. أثبت الفحص الفني أن المشكو في حقه قد قام بإنشاء حساب على موقع .... من خلال عنوان بريد إلكتروني قام من خلاله بإرسال الرسائل للتليفون المحمول الخاص بالشاكي وهذا الحساب هو: .... وتم إنشاؤه من خلال عنوان البريد الإلكتروني المسمى ....... .
3. أن الرسالة الواردة على التليفون المحمول رقم ..... والخاص بالمدعو/ ...... والتي تم إرسالها من موقع ....... قد أرسلت من جهاز حاسب آلي مرتبط بجهاز .......... متصل بخط التليفون المنزلي رقم ..... والمسجل بالشركة ....... للاتصالات باسم المدعوة/ ..... والكائنة/ ......... – متفرع من شارع ترعة الطوايلة – عزبة النخل – سنترال المرج. 
4. أن صاحب أي بريد إلكتروني هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع فتحه واستخدامه سواء في إرسال أو استقبال الرسائل وذلك لمعرفته بكلمة المرور الخاصة ببريده الإلكتروني.
5. الرسالة نصها الآتي "........." وأنها أرسلت يوم 23/4/2008.
وحيث أن المحكمة بمطالعتها ليومية مقهى الإنترنت الذي أرسلت منه الرسالة محل الدعوى والمقدم من مديرته المسئولة ...... عند سؤالها بمحضر الضبط تبين تواجد المتهم الثاني في ذات اليوم الذي أرسلت فيه الرسالة وهو 23/4/2008. وكذا من واقع مطالعة المحكمة لمحضر تحريات المباحث والمحرر بمعرفة العقيد/ ...... من الإدارة العامة لمكافحة جرائم الحاسبات وشبكات المعلومات المؤرخ في 1/10/2008 والثابت به صحة ما جاء بأقوال الشاكي وأثبته الفحص الفني وقيام المدعو/ ....... بارتكاب الواقعة محل الأوراق – من خلال إحدى الحاسبات المتواجدة بمقهى إنترنت .... – ساعة وتاريخ ارتكاب الواقعة حيث باستدعاء المدعوة/ ........ – المديرة المسئولة عن مقهى الإنترنت – ...... – قدمت يومية المقهى عن يوم ارتكاب الواقعة 23/4/2008 – تبين تواجد المشكو في حقه ساعة وتاريخ ارتكاب الواقعة محل الأوراق.
وأشارت التحريات لوجود "خلافات بين والد المتهم المدعو/ ....... والشاكي حيث كان يعمل بالمصنع الخاص به وقام باتهامه بسرقة بضائع خاصة بالشركة والمصنع وتحرر المحضر رقم 4257 لسنة 2007 جنح الوايلي – ضد والد المتهم سالف الذكر.
وبإجراء التحريات السرية وجمع المعلومات تبين قيام المتهم/ ....... السن 19 سنة لا يعمل بارتكاب الواقعة محل الأوراق بتحريض واشتراك من والده المدعو/ .......... – العامل السابق بشركة ....... للأدوات الفندقية والمنزلية – للخلافات سالفة الذكر والمحرر بصددها المحضر رقم 4257 لسنة 2007 جنح الوايلي – ضد والد المتهم لاتهامه بسرقة بضائع من الشركة سالفة البيان. وأكدت التحريات قيام المتهم بارتكاب الواقعة بتحريض واشتراك من والده بقصد تهديد الشاكي بإيذاء أنجاله وسبه وقذفه وتكبده الأضرار الأدبية والنفسية الجسيمة وقيامه بارتكاب الواقعة من خلال مقهى إنترنت لصعوبة توصل يد العدالة إليه. فإن المحكمة في مجال تقديرها لتلك التحريات تطمئن إلى جميع ما جاء بها مما ومن جماع ما تقدم فإن المحكمة استقر في يقينها بارتكاب المتهمان للتهمة المنسوبة إليهما لا سيما وأنهما لم يمثلان أمام المحكمة ليبديا ثمة دفع أو دفاع ينال من الاتهام المنسوب إليهما وهو ما تقضي معه المحكمة عليهما بالإدانة بالعقوبة المقررة في القانون المنصوص فيه على العقوبة الأشد وهو قانون العقوبات وذلك عملاً بالمادة 70 من قانون تنظيم الاتصالات رقم 10 لسنة 2003 والتي قررت في مطلعها أنه مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات ومن ثم فإنه ولما كانت العقوبة المقررة في قانون العقوبات بالنسبة لتلك الجريمة هي الأشد فإن المحكمة توقعها وذلك على نحو ما سيرد بالمنطوق، وتلزم المتهمان بالمصروفات الجنائية عملا ً بنص المادة 313 إجراءات جنائية.


*فلهذه الأسباب
*حكمت المحكمة/ بحبس كل متهم ثلاثة أشهر وتغريم كل متهم خمسة آلاف جنيه وأمرت بكفالة قدرها خمسمائة جنيه لإيقاف التنفيذ وألزمت المتهمان المصاريف الجنائية


[الحكم رقم 593 - لسنة 2009 - تاريخ الجلسة 23 / 11 / 2009 ]

----------

